# Laminating question



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Laminating the broad sides of scrap pieces to make a big, thick chunk of wood is pretty straight forward. How about laminating < 1" pieces at the edges? Can they just be glued, or is it better to dowel or bicuit them? Let's assume that they will not carry a load at the joint.

:help:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dano,
Are you talking about like when people edge glue wood for a cutting board, but more on a smaller scale? If you have good straight edges, glue both edges of each piece and clamp everything together. Should be plenty strong. Course that depends on what you are making and using it for.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got a big pile of scrap in my shop that I can't seem to find a use for. If I edge glue some of them together, I can make wider stock for bird houses and put this stuff to good use!

Most people won't care if there are two dissimilar pieces of wood glued together on a bird house. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

But dissimilar woods expand/contract differently and may not hold together well without some type of fastener.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Dano,
You can do more than just bird houses with it. I make cutting boards, bowls and what ever else comes to mind at the time. If it is long narrow pieces you are talking about there are many uses for them, especially if they are hardwood scraps. Contrasting woods look good together. If you look in my photos you can see a couple of examples.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks AZ, your bowls are incredible. I need to start saving up for a lathe!

I have a pile of mostly oak scraps that I have no plans for at the moment. I have an even larger pile of pine scraps that I'd like to put to use. Most of it is 1x3ish. 

I've been looking at kids toys lately. Since they'll be painted, I think the laminating won't be a problem there. :icon_biggrin:


----------

